# Spegnere/riaccendere scheda wireless intel 3945abg [Risolto]

## rb34

sto facendo alcune prove con la scheda wireless intel 3945abg del mio portatile, solo che non ho un access point a casa e per test uso quelli dei vicini  :Smile:  (solo come lista, non ci entro, poi sono crittati, per cui). 

Se avvio gentoo con la scheda accesa iwconfig dice nella prima riga di eth1

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any 

 

se la spengo e riaccendo (oppure la accendo dopo il boot) ho

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any 

 

e non va più nel senso che lo scan ad esempio non funziona (beh, per quello che ho a disposizione posso provare solo quello)

Ho provato a riavviare ipw3945d ma non cambia nulla, e volevo sapere se c'è un modo per far funzionare la scheda wireless supponendo che uno abbia bootato ma si sia scordato di accenderla.

----------

## crisandbea

puoi provare con un :

```

modprobe -r ipw3945

modprobe ipw3945

```

nb:usa i driver ultima versione.

ciauz

----------

## rb34

Allora, "radio off" non voleva dire che la scheda era fuori uso, infatti ho riprovato e ho visto che una volta tolto e reinserito il modulo da iwconfig si vedeva lo stato passare da unassociated a "radio off", perché evindentemente se non è agganciata a qualche AP la mette così. 

Se infatti faccio /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start il sistema cerca una chiave wep per gli AP che ho intorno a casa (una decina) e non trovandola mi avvisa dandomi i nomi degli AP, quindi direi che va.

Io invece di modprobe -r usavo rmmod... ma è diverso?

Poi, beh, non avendo configurato nulla per eth1 è anche troppo che il sistema faccia quello che fa,incredibile  :Smile: 

----------

## Alakhai

si setta a radio off anche quando non trova una rete

se vuoi forzare l'accensione devi scrivere 

```
iwconfig eth1 txpower on
```

----------

## unz

Non c'entra niente  :Very Happy:  ma con

```
iwpriv eth1 set_power 5
```

la mandi in risparmio energetico,in quanto pare che anche se non attiva succhia corrente.

----------

